# illinois



## big-e (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey is anybody out there going to the bbq cookoff competition and bluegrass festival in Salem Il. On Sept 7-9th. Or has anybody ever gone to it. If so how was it? I'm thinking of going if it is worth my time


----------



## big-e (Aug 17, 2006)

:roll: I don't know to much of what goes on at these things. It is 3.5 hours away and I would have to get a hotel or camp.  Is there a chance that anybody you guys might know someone going there.  Maybe learn a thing or two. http://www.gosalem.com/bluegrassbbq/  Check It Out! :roll:


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 17, 2006)

As a southerner it's hard to say that I like Bluegrass after the movie Deliverance. :oops: 

But I  do like BBQ and Bluegrass and as such would be inclined to attend said event if it was in my area.  I like bluegrass and BBq but not enough to drive for 18 hours to get there.

Sounds like fun though if you are only 3.5  hours away. :D


----------

